# Introducing FODMAPs into diet - What to expect?



## Wren1110 (Apr 28, 2014)

I learned about a low fodmap diet to treat IBS-D a couple of months ago and have been attempting to follow one. For the first month or so I totally eliminated wheat, onions, garlic and other high fodmap foods, as well as reducing lactose though I've still eaten cheese and have had ice cream several times. At about the one month mark,I did start having wheat once or twice a week and did not have any negative effects. Yesterday, we had company visiting and went out to eat for lunch. I tried to find something on the menu as close to low fodmap as I could though my choices were limited. I ended up ordering shrimp and grits and asked for no garlic. The waitress came back and said that the chef said the shrimp were already mixed with garlic, and instead of making a fuss and changing my order, I said that was okay. Other ingredients that were in the dish were cream, cheese, green onion tops, and I'm sure other spices. I ate about half of the dish trying not to over do it. Immediately following the meal I felt a little uneasiness in my gut but I tend to be hypersensitive when away from home (I.e. Not in close proximity to my bathroom) but was able to take a short walk, do some shopping, and drive home without needing to use the restroom. A couple hours after the meal, I did have a bm but it was normal and the first one that day. For dinner I had a celery stalk, a carrot, some canned green beans, and a small portion of leftover grilled chicken (salt and pepper seasoned). We did go out for ice cream and I had a cup of strawberry. I felt okay until 4:30 a.m. when I woke up with what felt like the beginnings of food poisoning --- nausea, stomach discomfort and bloating, and diarrhea. I ended up using the bathroom 3 times in about 30 minutes with progressively worse diarrhea but I never threw up, and it passed relatively quickly. I've had food poisoning more times than I'd like and compared to the other times, this was fairly mild, hence I'm wondering if it was a reaction to the garlic and/or other unknown FODMAPs plus ice cream. ...So my question, what is a typical reaction to introducing a fodmap into your diet? Until I started following a low fodmap diet I ate a lot of garlic and onions without severe consequences so I wouldn't expect this severe of reaction, but maybe it is typical. (Sorry for such a long post and if you read this far -- thank you.)


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

It could also have to do with IBSers tending to make more gas after a sudden gassy meal (some instability in the bacterial flora) or you are fairly sensitive to changes in gas level rather as much as the total amount of gas.

So it maybe when consistently moderately fodmap gassed up the difference between one meal being a bit higher wasn't enough of a change, but when going from low gas to medium gas you reacted more than than from medium to medium high? Just a thought.


----------



## Threshold (Mar 28, 2015)

I have found that since going on the fodmap diet I have become far more sensitive to a lot of foods than I was before. I have heard that this can happen when you cut out something from your diet. Does anyone know if it is true? If so, does it get better after awhile. I also read that the best way to re-introduce foods is slowly. Lik just try one at a time and at very small amounts to start. Then if it goes ok with the one food at a small amount, try increasing it to see what your threshold is. Maybe the combination of all those high fodmap foods and the fact that you had what I'd say is not such a small amount on the first go, was just too much all at once. Try taking it slower maybe?


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

i remember someone here on the board saying it's because if you stop eating a food, your body will stop making digestive enzymes for that particular food. so if you want to start eating it again, you should re-introduce it slowly, like you mentioned, to give your body a chance to adjust and start making the digestive enzyme for it again.

i don't know if this is true or not. i haven't had time to research it online to verify it...maybe someone else here on the board knows about this.


----------



## Wren1110 (Apr 28, 2014)

Threshhold, I have found the same thing: I seem to be more sensitive now to some foods and ingredients that I have restricted or eliminated, especially lactose. Looking back over the past year, most of my episodes of diarrhea have been after eating a high dairy dish. Before going on a low FODMAP diet, I could, and frequently did, eat a lot of cheese and ice cream, without consequence other than mild to moderate gas. Now it's bad gas and probably diarrhea.


----------



## pine88 (May 10, 2015)

My first meal out after my FODMAP elimination I was up with stomach cramps all night long. But then your body gets used to it. I still get more bloating and stomach pain when I eat a trigger food than I did previously, but it's good because you can tell what are your triggers. Recently I went on a 4 day trip and wasn't able to follow the FODMAP diet very well, and I found that my body adapted and the immediate symptoms (bloating, stomach pain) become more mild. But then my chronic symptoms (headaches, joint pain, gas) started coming back.


----------



## reallifenutrition (Jul 11, 2015)

When reintroducing FODMAPs back into your diet you need to do it systematically - that is reintroducing one FODMAP food and a time and increasing the dose over a period of days to determine your own personal individual triggers. From your post it sounds like you did lots of challenges at once and your body reacted to some of the foods. Because you ate them together you will now know which food was the culprit. The best thing to do is to wait for your body to recover (sticking to the elimination diet) and then reintroduce each FODMAP one at a time, in increasing quantities. A dietitian can help you compete this to minimise severe reactions. Good luck!


----------

